# The Truth about Hunting Upland Birds !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

In a world of organic this and that - free range what ever - the birds in my freezer cost about $100/# - it is still a bargain! PIKE hunts & I eat very well !


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I've been on fishing trips, too, where the cost per pound was about the same -- and also worth every penny! Did you ever notice that the most delicious fish is the one that you caught yourself? LOL ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Truth... honor, courage, respect. Looks like these concepts are alive and well on HVF.

In my family, grandfather's generation hunted. It was a tradition and they said a prayer before and after the hunt.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Data - the 3 topics I try to avoid - Sex ( PIKE is still hopeful ) - Politics ( if U do not Vote there is no future ! ) - Religion ( 2 each his own ) but if you never see the blessing your God has given us everytime with family - friends - pups in the field ETC - there is no future ! Yes a prayer every time into & out of the field is the least VVe should do !


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

[size=10pt]


> Today it is the morality of hunting that is most under attack. At Conservation Force we believe that attack on hunters is immoral! We believe that there is a moral right to hunt within sustainable limits and that it is so important to man in human terms that it is deserving of protection on moral grounds. It is anti-social, offensive and immoral for anti-hunters to attack what is so unique and fundamentally valuable in human terms to the significant minority who hunt.
> 
> The speakers also described some of the human virtues nurtured by hunting. It furthers character virtues like self-reliance, responsibility, competence, discipline and resolve. It employs and awakens our senses and our physical condition. As beings we are programmed or designed to be hunters. It is our essence. Hunting made us human. It has shaped our evolution and development. It is our "authenticity." (Paul Shepard) Hunting uniquely provides self-actualization, completeness and expression which are complex, higher order needs deserving of protection. These are human needs higher on the needs scale than food, and security. It puts us in touch with our past and with ourselves. It is recreational only in that it is not commercial, but it is much more than just a recreational pursuit. If we were deprived of it, we would lose more than recreation. It is more than our heritage and culture, it is our essence.



Full article:
http://www.cic-wildlife.org/index.php?id=18


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> [size=10pt]
> 
> 
> > *It puts us in touch with our past and with ourselves.* It is recreational only in that it is not commercial.... *It is more than our heritage and culture, it is our essence.*


Distilled from the article...


----------

